# JH Henkes gin bottle



## Sir.Bottles (Nov 5, 2014)

my latest acquisition[]. Older type refired pontil base. Their distiller is in Delft Holland & probably still exist even today.[]Extra glass on the top[]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 5, 2014)

I like them pig snouts. Never owned one though.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Nov 5, 2014)

Was there a label on it once? What decade? Where's it from? Company history? In this case, a picture isn't worth a thousand words--even if the picture shows a pretty cool-looking piece.


----------



## goodman1966 (Nov 6, 2014)

Love that color !!!!!!


----------



## sandchip (Nov 6, 2014)

Fine looking bottle!


----------



## Sir.Bottles (Nov 12, 2014)

[]Thanx for all the compliment everyone[]


----------



## sandchip (Nov 13, 2014)

Very nice trio.


----------



## RED Matthews (Dec 20, 2014)

Well all of you interested people.  I did an extensive study of these interesting early bottles several years ago.  It was a great experience and interesting to review all the changes and things they had to do to try and meet the demand for bottles to satisfy the demand for the contents.  Molding methods, taxable capacity control and a lot of mold design changes to increase production and product control made it fascinating to study. ?Suince moving my gins are still in storage and I expect ot be able to get them out and home before long.  The demands for taxable capacity caused changes in body, shoulder, neck and finish control - that included four part molds with shoulder  control, and finish changes were involved also.  *B*beautiful to collect and study.   RED Matthews


----------



## RED Matthews (Dec 20, 2014)

I have to question the refired pontil.  I assume it must mean torch melting effort but can you identify the pontil device?  Also your comment extra glass on the top.  Do you mean sloppy glass under the finish glass tooled form?  I will try to get back on this thread later,  It is a nice seal that is also new to me.  This is a great hobby, and I have been into it for over 77 years now.  I have dedicated my interest to only mouth - hand blown glass making items.   RED Matthews


----------

